# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اتجاه الريح : ينتقد مزمل !!

## احمد الحبر

*[justify]
إتجاه الرياح..!! 

• الزميل  مزمل أبوالقاسم إنتقد كاربوني علي ضعف  شخصيته وقدراته التدريبية.. وكتب أمس في عموده(كبد  الحقيقة) ما يلي: ولا أدل على ذلك من سماحه لإداريين بالتدخل في  تشكيلة الفريق وطريقة لعبه قبل المباراة الأخيرة..!!
• عندما كتب إبراهيم عبدالرحيم المسكين عن تدخلات إدارية في تشكيلة  الفريق أمام الهلال.. تم وصفه بالفاسق ومنفذ الأجندة.. وأنه وقع ضحية  لمعلومات كاذبة.. وإنبري له عدد كبير من الزملاء بما فيهم الزميل مزمل لتكذيبه.. وتم إصدار بيان.. ووصل آخرون  حداً بعيداً جداً لا أريد العودة إليه.. ولكن أطالبهم بإنتقاد مزمل بذات الطريقة التي إنتقدوني بها.. ولكن هيهات  أن يفعلوا ذلك..!!
• كتب إبراهيم عبد الرحيم عن تدخلات في تشكيلة لقاء القمة.. فأصدر  الأخ حاتم عبدالغفار مدير الكرة بياناً نشر عبر منتديات المريخ بالإنترنت  وتلقفته صحيفة النادي.. نفي فيه التدخلات الإدارية في تشكيلة القمة.. فهل  نعشم من الأخ حاتم أن يصدر بياناً مرة أخري وينفي ما أورده مزمل أبوالقاسم..!!
• مزمل لم يأت بجديد في حديثه عن التدخلات  الإدارية في عمل كاربوني.. ولكن الجديد هو تأكيده ما ذهبت إليه من قبل..!!
• لن أطالب الزميل مزمل أبوالقاسم بإثبات  التدخلات الإدارية في تشكيلة وخطة كاربوني لمباراة الجيش.. ولن أطالبه بكشف  مصادره.. لأنني أول من أثبت ذلك..!!
• ولن أصفه بالصفات التي وصفني بها.. ولن أكذبه.. ولن أحمل نفسي رهق  الإستقصاء للتأكد من ذلك.. ولن أطالبه بالإعتذار.. لأن كل شيء واضح.. ولا  يحتاج إلي إثبات..!!
• الفرق الوحيد بين ما كتبته بعد لقاء القمة وما كتبه الزميل مزمل أمس.. أنني أشرت بصراحة إلي تدخلات من رئيس  النادي.. بينما أشار مزمل لتدخلات إداريين لم يسمهم.. ولا فرق بين  الإثنين.. طالما أثبت مزمل مبدأ التدخل الإداري  في العمل الفني..!!
• أكدت واقعة التدخلات الإدارية.. فنفاها مزمل  ومعه آخرون.. وهاهو مزمل يثبت ما نفاه من  قبل.. فهل يمتلك من وصفني بالأجير الشجاعة علي وصف الأخ مزمل  بهذا الوصف.. أو الإعتذار لي.. لا أظن..!!
• عندما كتبت ما كتبت قبل القمة.. أنطلقت من قاعدة معلومات ووقائع صحيحة..  ولكن للأسف تعرضت لحملة غريبة هدفت إرضاء بعض الأشخاص..!!
• شاهدت مباريات الجولة الأولي من دوري مجموعات  رابطة أبطال أفريقيا.. وحمدت الله علي عدم صعود المريخ والهلال إليها.. ولو  صعدا لتعرضها لمرمطة من نوع آخر..!!
• فرق البطولات لا تفرّط في نقاط أرضها.. وفي ذات الوقت تكسب خارج أرضها..  وهذا هو الفرق بيننا وبينهم..!!
• كاربوني رفض من قبل تعيين مساعد وطني.. وأجبر المجلس علي تعيين نجلخه  رودريغو.. فكيف سيقبل بجمال أبوعنجة..!!؟
• تعيين جمال أبوعنجة مساعداً لكاربوني لن يفيد شيئاً.. فالتباين واضح في  شخصيتهما.. ولن يرضي أبوعنجة بالخرمجة التي يقوم بها البرازيلي..!!
• هذا التباين الواضح في الشخصيتين يعني مزيد من السوء.. خاصة وأن الطاقم  البرازيلي سيتمترس خلف آراءه الفنية.. وحسب معرفتي بجمال أبوعنجة أنه لا  يرضي لنفسه أن يكون(كومبارس)..!!![/justify]
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*كان هنالك عضو اسمه ود العمدة فى منتدى الجماهير هو أول من أشار الى التدخلات الادارية فى بداية عهد كاربونى اذا كانت التدخلات صحيحة فيجب اثبات حقه الادبى قبل ابراهيم عبدالرحيم  ومزمل+ دى كارثة حقيقية اذا ثبت ما قالوه 
*

----------


## بدوري

*مزمل ابوالقاسم للاسف ليس لديه مبدأ كتابة واضح ، يكتب ما يمليه عليه مزاجه ، بالامس انتقد المدرب وحمله نتيجة المباراة ، واليوم في عمودة يترافع عنه بعدم تحميله نتيجة المباراة لوحده، كلام الليل يمحوه النهار. 

ما خطاه يراع الصحفي ابراهيم عبد الرحيم عين الحقيقة بخصوص التداخلات الا دارية ، والدليل على ذلك عدم اعفاء كاربوني على الرغم من اخفاقه الواضح.
وايضا وضح ان هناك صحفيين من الدرجة الاولي ، يحق لهم انتقاد ما يروق لهم ، من غير ان يتعرضوا الى اي نقد، واخرون من الدرجة الثاني اذا قاموا بابراز الحقائق تعرضوا لسيل من الشتائم و ولا يحق لهم الخوض في ابراز الحقائق ، يكتوبون وفقا لامزجة حواريين الاداريين من الصحفيين ،والا تعرضوا لما تعرضه له ابراهيم عبد الرحيم.
                        	*

----------


## ادروب

*القلم امانة
متى يعرف هولاء القوم انهم محاسبون
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوري
					

مزمل ابوالقاسم للاسف ليس لديه مبدأ كتابة واضح ، يكتب ما يمليه عليه مزاجه ، بالامس انتقد المدرب وحمله نتيجة المباراة ، واليوم في عمودة يترافع عنه بعدم تحميله نتيجة المباراة لوحده، كلام الليل يمحوه النهار. 

ما خطاه يراع الصحفي ابراهيم عبد الرحيم عين الحقيقة بخصوص التداخلات الا دارية ، والدليل على ذلك عدم اعفاء كاربوني على الرغم من اخفاقه الواضح.
وايضا وضح ان هناك صحفيين من الدرجة الاولي ، يحق لهم انتقاد ما يروق لهم ، من غير ان يتعرضوا الى اي نقد، واخرون من الدرجة الثاني اذا قاموا بابراز الحقائق تعرضوا لسيل من الشتائم و ولا يحق لهم الخوض في ابراز الحقائق ، يكتوبون وفقا لامزجة حواريين الاداريين من الصحفيين ،والا تعرضوا لما تعرضه له ابراهيم عبد الرحيم.



وهل كون الشخص مدح شخصاً يمدحه على طووووووول حتى وهو مخطئ ؟!
انتقاد مزمل لكاربوني يؤكد أن مزمل يأخذ بمبدأ اعطاء كل ذي حق حقه اذا أحسن يقول له أحسنت واذا أخطأ يقول له أخطأت !
*

----------


## لاروخا

*ياصحفيى المريخ ضعو الكيان امامكم
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ابراهيم عبدالرحيم نعم الصحفي ومزمل نعم المطبل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

وهل كون الشخص مدح شخصاً يمدحه على طووووووول حتى وهو مخطئ ؟!
انتقاد مزمل لكاربوني يؤكد أن مزمل يأخذ بمبدأ اعطاء كل ذي حق حقه اذا أحسن يقول له أحسنت واذا أخطأ يقول له أخطأت !



 مزمل يحب تهدأت الامور ثم الكلام في المليان ولذلك ات كلامه امس بشكل واليوم بشكل اخر اما عن قوله التدخل بعد انتقاد ابراهيم تتناقد تمام مع المنطق ولك العتبى اخي ابراهيم احد الابراهيمين الرائعين جدا لكن ربما غضب على المدرب والارجح (يعد مزمل رمز للصحفي الواعي والدارسة للشعب السوداني الزواق والصحفي صاحب التفرد والجديد والمجتهد والعارف بالمهنة )
تخريمه زي افريكانو بتاع مفاجات يوم بكتلو ليهم زول والله استر ما اكون انا 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*هسع عليكم الله فريقنا ده محتاج لتدخلات  بس قولو لى منو الجاهز لاداء مباراة ديل بلعبوا بالقطاعى يوم زيد ويوم عبيد وهسع تانى لو خيروكم ياتو تشكيلة حنلعب بيها كورة الرد مجتمع المريخ كلو يعجز ياشباب الناس ديل ضيعو التيم وضيعونا 
اختارو ليكم 14 لاعب ولعبوهم مع بعض خمسة مباريات وسفروهم النيجر وشوفو النتيجة بدل ما عندنا 25 لاعب ماعارفين نلعب منو ولا نخلى منو؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مزمل أبو القاسم يرد على ابراهيم عبد الرحيم  .. في فقرة آخر الحقائق :


* زعم  الأخ إبراهيم عبد الرحيم إن ما كتبته عن وجود تدخلات إدارية في تشكيلة  المريخ أمام الجيش يؤكد صحة ما كتبه عن وجود تدخلات إدارية في تشكيلة  الأحمر للقاء القمة.


*  وتساءل: لماذا لا يصدر حاتم عبد الغفار بياناً يكذب فيه ما كتبه مزمل؟


*  نقول له: لم ينف حاتم ما كتبه مزمل لأنه ذكر الحقيقة، ونفى ما كتبه إبراهيم  لأنه محض تلفيق.


* لم  يتدخل مجلس المريخ في تشكيلة المريخ للقاء الهلال، وترك كاربوني يفعل ما  يريد فمارس أسوأ أنواع الخرمجة، وتسبب في هزيمة فريقه.


* لذا  تدخل كثيرون قبل مباراة الجيش، وقبل كاربوني تدخلهم بل طلبه.


* ما  كتبه مزمل لا يعني صحة ما كتبه ناشر الأكاذيب قبل لقاء القمة.


* كتب  إبراهيم مدعياً أن سفاري له مستحقات مالية على المريخ، وهذا محض كذب  وافتراء، لأن سفاري تسلم كل مستحقات إعادة تسجيله وليس له أي متأخرات على  النادي.


*  وادعى أن دائرة الكرة عاقبت سفاري بخصم حافز والي الخرطوم وأعفت لاسانا من  العقوبة!


*  وهذا محض كذب، لأن العقوبة شملت سفاري ولاسانا والنفطي كمان لأن المخالفة  واحدة.


* من  قبل كتب إبراهيم متهماً موسى الزومة بأنه قبض مائتي ألف جنيه من الهلال  تمهيداً لانتقاله إلى النادي الأزرق في التسجيلات الماضية، فأحدث فتنة بينه  وجماهير المريخ.


* ورد  موسى نافياً الخبر الكاذب، وقرن قوله بالعمل عندما أعاد تسجيله للمريخ،  ولم يعتذر له إبراهيم الذي لم ينس لحاتم وبعض قادة مجلس المريخ أنهم أقالوه  من صحيفة المريخ قبل عدة سنوات من الآن!


*  أسوأ ما يفعله الكاتب أن يسعى لتصفية حسابات شخصية ثم يظهر بمظهر الحريص  على المصلحة العامة!


* لا  حاجة للمريخ بمن يروجون الأكاذيب وينشرون الفتن.


*  لماذا رد إبراهيم عبد الرحيم على مزمل الذي رد عليه بكل أدب ولم يرد على من  اتهموه بلهف الدولارات التي خصصتها سفارة السودان في تونس لبعض الإعلاميين  خلال زيارة المريخ الأخيرة لتونس؟


* لعل  المانع خير؟
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

هسع عليكم الله فريقنا ده محتاج لتدخلات  بس قولو لى منو الجاهز لاداء مباراة ديل بلعبوا بالقطاعى يوم زيد ويوم عبيد وهسع تانى لو خيروكم ياتو تشكيلة حنلعب بيها كورة الرد مجتمع المريخ كلو يعجز ياشباب الناس ديل ضيعو التيم وضيعونا 
اختارو ليكم 14 لاعب ولعبوهم مع بعض خمسة مباريات وسفروهم النيجر وشوفو النتيجة بدل ما عندنا 25 لاعب ماعارفين نلعب منو ولا نخلى منو؟




مش كدا يا ارخبيل !! 
*

----------


## الجراح

*الصراحه ود عبد الرحيم ده حيرنا معاهو...
في الفترة الأخيره ماعد هو القلم الذي أحببناه من قبل .........
فقط تهمه نفسه ... 
يا ود عبد الرحيم لا تنظر لغيرك ولا تقارن نفسك بالأخرين فهذا دليل يؤخذ ضدك لا في صالحك....
ولو كان حقا تهمك مصلحه المريخ لفضلتها علي مصلحه نفسك ...
ولما تحدث بهذا الإسلوب الذي قلما يوصف بأنه صبياني .......
تحدث عن وجهات نظرك، بمبدأ تصحيح المسار والتقدم للأفضل للمريخ لا للكسب النفسي وحب الذات .......

ليتك تعود كما كان العهد بك ...
فنحن نحسن الظن بك .........
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحه مستوى الاعلام كله منحدر ويحتاج لمعالجة فورية وتدخل من مجلس شورى المريخ لاذابة ماعلق بالنفوس
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

مزمل أبو القاسم يرد على ابراهيم عبد الرحيم .. في فقرة آخر الحقائق :


* زعم الأخ إبراهيم عبد الرحيم إن ما كتبته عن وجود تدخلات إدارية في تشكيلة المريخ أمام الجيش يؤكد صحة ما كتبه عن وجود تدخلات إدارية في تشكيلة الأحمر للقاء القمة.


* وتساءل: لماذا لا يصدر حاتم عبد الغفار بياناً يكذب فيه ما كتبه مزمل؟


* نقول له: لم ينف حاتم ما كتبه مزمل لأنه ذكر الحقيقة، ونفى ما كتبه إبراهيم لأنه محض تلفيق.


* لم يتدخل مجلس المريخ في تشكيلة المريخ للقاء الهلال، وترك كاربوني يفعل ما يريد فمارس أسوأ أنواع الخرمجة، وتسبب في هزيمة فريقه.


* لذا تدخل كثيرون قبل مباراة الجيش، وقبل كاربوني تدخلهم بل طلبه.


* ما كتبه مزمل لا يعني صحة ما كتبه ناشر الأكاذيب قبل لقاء القمة.


* كتب إبراهيم مدعياً أن سفاري له مستحقات مالية على المريخ، وهذا محض كذب وافتراء، لأن سفاري تسلم كل مستحقات إعادة تسجيله وليس له أي متأخرات على النادي.


* وادعى أن دائرة الكرة عاقبت سفاري بخصم حافز والي الخرطوم وأعفت لاسانا من العقوبة!


* وهذا محض كذب، لأن العقوبة شملت سفاري ولاسانا والنفطي كمان لأن المخالفة واحدة.


* من قبل كتب إبراهيم متهماً موسى الزومة بأنه قبض مائتي ألف جنيه من الهلال تمهيداً لانتقاله إلى النادي الأزرق في التسجيلات الماضية، فأحدث فتنة بينه وجماهير المريخ.


* ورد موسى نافياً الخبر الكاذب، وقرن قوله بالعمل عندما أعاد تسجيله للمريخ، ولم يعتذر له إبراهيم الذي لم ينس لحاتم وبعض قادة مجلس المريخ أنهم أقالوه من صحيفة المريخ قبل عدة سنوات من الآن!


* أسوأ ما يفعله الكاتب أن يسعى لتصفية حسابات شخصية ثم يظهر بمظهر الحريص على المصلحة العامة!


* لا حاجة للمريخ بمن يروجون الأكاذيب وينشرون الفتن.


* لماذا رد إبراهيم عبد الرحيم على مزمل الذي رد عليه بكل أدب ولم يرد على من اتهموه بلهف الدولارات التي خصصتها سفارة السودان في تونس لبعض الإعلاميين خلال زيارة المريخ الأخيرة لتونس؟


* لعل المانع خير؟



الفقره الاخيره دي مافي ليها داعي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

مش كدا يا ارخبيل !! 



 :1 (23)::011::sleep1::kaso2::ANSmile26:
                        	*

----------

